# TICA anyone?



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Has anyone here ever shown at a TICA?
Do you have any useful tips for a newbie?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

there are some that do tica shows jo.. im sure they will be along soon..

we have never done tica.. really dont want to as they are supposed to be quite hectic...:eek6:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I've been to a TICA show but never shown at one - Soupie shows a lot in TICA maybe PM her.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Thanks Spid

Yes rcmadd they sound hectic and a bit bonkers, but I'll give it a bash.
Looked at the TICA site for tips and will have a mentor for the day, but like to try learn as much as I can in advance.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

The one we went to wasn't hectic - you do need your wits about you - but . . it was incredibly friendly, the judges talked through their assessment of all the cats, and we got to watch etc. We loved it.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I did one. Wouldn't do it again.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

messyhearts said:


> I did one. Wouldn't do it again.


Me too. My cat brought home D&V which spread through the house. The only other time a cat has brought something home is from the Supreme, again, ring judged so I don't show at that either.

My cat hated going in and out of different pens all day too.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

messyhearts said:


> I did one. Wouldn't do it again.


Want to offer any more info?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

My cat found the system incredibly stressful. 

The judges just about put him on the table, touched his back & put him back whilst muttering to themselves. No idea what they thought nor did I understand how they could judge him without feeling him down his legs, body & looking at least at his face. Added to this, most of the judges were unable to get my cat out of his pen properly & wound him up even more & they all asked me to fetch him out like he was about to bite them (he wasn't, but he wasn't happy).


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Quite normal at TICA if a cat is obviously unhappy for the judges to ask the owner to get their cat out - object being a cat is less likely to be stressed by their owner handling them.

That said it doesn't suit all cats - back when we were isolated status my boy gained his Supreme in minimum number of shows (2) - a good thing as he enjoyed it to start but by end of 2 shows where he was finalling in most rings so double the in and outs he'd had enough.

Another of mine adores it and the more he is shown the more he adores it but he is a nosy show off!

On the disease front I've only once had a cat bit poorly afterwards compared to several incidences of bugs picked up at GCCF shows. Showing any cat is a risk in any format - however much judges/stewards stick to cleanliness procedures there is still a risk of cross infection from the moment we enter the show hall. I remember 2 years ago over 20 cats in the British section going down with a respiratory virus after a show - all from same area of show hall ....... Clearly from a carrier cat showing no symptoms.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Thomas purrs his way through every judges assessment at GCCF, even when he had 5 judges on same day so I think hes be ok with it. He is such a relaxed cat and is a real people person.

Soupie: have you ever done one of the two day back to back shows? I am considering doing that as this will be my last chance to show at a TICA till November 2013. Any tips?


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes I do most of the TICA shows and almost always do two days. No specific tips other than some cats find it very tiring if their first TICA experience ....... You know your cat best and weigh up the pros and cons.

Two days can be too much for a cat especially if they final a lot too.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I entered. I'm scared!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

:thumbup:Hoorah!!!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Still scared, seems very hectic and rather crazy.
How will I ever have time to tot up any points if we get them? GCCF shows are a bit of a rest day for me, not TICA... we will all snooze well afterwards.


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi Jo i have done a couple of tica shows and i say gccf all the way.Elise loves showing she is so relaxed and purrs for the judges they always say its nice to judge a cat that likes being shown,i took her to the ragtime tica back in june she hated it she was mardy all day long it was loud as we were near a speaker.So i will always do gccf now.But you might like it where is this tica show?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

princessa rags said:


> Hi Jo i have done a couple of tica shows and i say gccf all the way.Elise loves showing she is so relaxed and purrs for the judges they always say its nice to judge a cat that likes being shown,i took her to the ragtime tica back in june she hated it she was mardy all day long it was loud as we were near a speaker.So i will always do gccf now.But you might like it where is this tica show?


We shall see what his Royal Highness makes of it then. I'll report back.
It is Naturally TICA in November at Doncaster. Thankfully Miss P will be there to guide me a little :thumbup:


----------

